# Sandpaper Sources



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

I need to find an economical source for good sandpaer. Just normal, standard sheets in standard grits etc.

Any HELP is much appreciated. I have tried the H-F and a few other cheap places etc. Price was not too bad; sandpaper was junk though!

Any good online sources?? I have checked E'Bay with very poor luck also.

I will appreciate an email to *[email protected] *if someone has a good place to purchase some; Thanks Everyone.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

I have had good results from online industrial supply


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Try looking up a place called Klingspor?


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

ralbuck, I'm a fan of Allan Little's videos. He has raved about Vitex paper, and he finally became a Vitex retailer. I'm not sure there's another one in the U.S. Anyway, I ordered some from him, and he was right.

http://vsctools.com/


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

I second the vote for klingspor abrasives. Reasonable prices, quality stuff (won Finewoodworking's best value award, in their "sandpaper showdown" cause it lasted longer than everything else), huge assortment, and good customer service.

http://www.klingspor.com/

Their online store
http://www.woodworkingshop.com/?inMed=GSANDING&gclid=CM_k-d7dtLYCFUXZQgodQHcAkQ


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

https://fintechabrasives.com/sanding-sheets


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks All,

I will check them out!


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

HI when I tried to check this one out; my browser got nasty, I tried a different browser and it swore at me too!

https://fintechabrasives.com/sanding-sheets

Said not secure-wrong certificates!

Any idea why?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

www.supergrit.com


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry, I linked the secure site for some reason.
http://fintechabrasives.com/sanding-sheets


----------



## guitchess (Mar 31, 2008)

I get Norton paper at my local auto body supply. They have a wide brand selection and every grit imaginable. They don't have any hook and loop papers, but I don't try to collect the dust so I prefer psa, plus it is cheaper. The same details apply to sheets as well, and by buying in 50 sheet packs, you'll save at least 50% over smaller quantities from the box stores.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Klingspor for psa rolls. I get mirka oribital discs off amazon.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

+1 more for klingspor. Google around for a free shipping code, there's always one floating around.

Something I learned a while back: change sandpaper like someone else is paying for it.
Rather than trying to extend the life of cheap sandpaper, change it out often and your sanding will take that much less time.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Industrial Abrasives and you will never go anywhere else, I do this wood /finishing thing for a living, and have tried them all ,these folks are the very best , you get what you pay for, they outlast them all.

http://www.industrialabrasives.com/


----------

